# Harbor Freight carbide Grinder



## Old Iron (Jan 25, 2011)

If you own one of these check out the videos on YouTube on Review and modification of it. Theres 5 parts or movies to it. 

[video=youtube;lSi3lucyRQo] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSi3lucyRQo&amp;feature=related [/video]


Paul


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 30, 2011)

I think I'll check mine and see if there off, I wonder if the guy who did the movies checked his?

Paul


----------



## 110octane (Jan 25, 2013)

There have been some inquires on here about aluminum oxide wheels for these Baldor style grinders (for use on HSS tooling).  They are scarce and expensive.  I bought one on Amazon, made in Isreal, but these have been discontinued.  I notice that just this month Travers is selling an Aluminum Oxide 6"X1"X4" for $37.79 plus shipping.  Part Number 53-202-050B.  I'm not promoting this in anyway other than to bring attention to an item that seems to be rare.
Geoff Morgn


----------



## 110octane (Jan 25, 2013)

B34VD said:


> Check the tables. Mine had a .005 sway in the center of them. A quick thru the mill took care of that. I doubt it would make any difference but it bothered me enough to take care of it.



I have lost track of my post here, but my HF Baldor style tool grinder had way more than that on one table and was considerably thinner than the "good" table.  I got it on sale for less than $100 before tax, so I'll assume it had not quite passed inspection.  There wasn't enough "meat" left for a decent Balnchard grind, so I replaced the table with a piece of cast aluminum tooling plate.  I was also not overly trusting that the thin table would stop warping.
Geoff


----------

